# Maid Visa



## Carlozz (Sep 15, 2009)

I need to process a maid visa; she is already in Dubai on a visit visa.
Can someone please advise me the procedure, and approximate costs if known.
Thx


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Carlozz said:


> I need to process a maid visa; she is already in Dubai on a visit visa.
> Can someone please advise me the procedure, and approximate costs if known.
> Thx


Dont know about the fact she is on a visit visa, ours had a current one we transferred. Its hassle as always, but things you must do are..
1. Prove you earn enough
2. Get her a medical
3. Provide a considerable amount of photos, you and her
3. Visit immigration at least twice
4. Pay around 8000 dirhams

Thats about all i can remember, hope it helps (a bit at least)

DC


----------



## Carlozz (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks DC.. how long does it take


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Carlozz said:


> thanks DC.. how long does it take


Could take a few days if you're gonna push, i took about a month though and it didnt seem to matter much.

DC


----------

